# Just Installed New System (Def Techs)



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

I am new to this forum but have been a member of other types of forums for years. I just had my new system installed two weeks ago. I am using a Sony 52" XBR series 6 hung on the wall...my receiver is a Denon 2808...just like the $1,150 2809 except only 2 HDMI inputs on the back...sounds GREAT. My speakers are Def Tech BP7006's in front with a Def Tech 2002 center channel speaker...using two Speakercraft AIM 8's in the rear mounted in the ceiling...also, using a Def Tech Supercube 2...probably overkill being that the 7006's put out a great amount of bass but for the price I paid, I couldn't refuse...got a great deal at Best Buy as a package deal...not sure if I can post a picture yet as I am new to the forum but when I can I will. Also, the equipment is neatly mounted in a JSP Serenade stereo cabinet.:heehee:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: New To Forum...Just Installed New System (Def Techs)*

Welcome to the Shack,... and congrats on the new system. I don't think there is such a thing as overkill when it comes to home theater,.... is there?

Love to see the pix.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: New To Forum...Just Installed New System (Def Techs)*

Sounds like a good system to me!


----------



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: New To Forum...Just Installed New System (Def Techs)*

How do I post a picture....I mean I know how to on most forums where there is an option for it but I don't think it gives me that option yet until I have at least 5 posts or something like that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The only restriction prior to 5 posts as far as pictures is concerned is use of the Image Gallery. You can use the attachments system to upload pictures.

See this post.

Of course you could easily get your 5 posts using the Post Padding Thread and then be able to use the Image Gallery. :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you could join us. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a very similar setup! Sounds great! Would love to see some pics of your setup.. 

Here are my DefTech Bp7006, CLR2002 and BP1.2X...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/35222-newly-finished.html


----------

